# shooting birds at 40 m



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4NzgzNzc2.html


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

good shooting did you eat it?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Danny I know its hard for you to communicate..

But could you tell me what size ammo you used and was it steel? Need the feedback to help add to the collective data for hunting information.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

danny's English is actually quite good.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I know Danny's English is good, but he does have a tendency to stop communicating and thats what I was refering to.

He's not always communicative thats all, and I know he has something to impart of his experiences.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

i lost some hunting info,sorry about that.










the shooter used 8 mm steel ball with 4 strands of rubber tube ,other shooters prefer to use 10mm ball with 8 strands tube.aiming shooting and instinctive shooting depend on the shooters,i prefer to use aiming shooting.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4Nzg5NTQw.html


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great videos Danny.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

danny said:


> i lost some hunting info,sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Danny,

Now I understand the basic formula that gives the Dankungs its long range shooting capability. It is quite fascinating how these thin tube slingshots do so well with small steel balls at such long range animals.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I believe there has to be some correlation between the thin multiple tubing and smaller steel round balls. I believe this is the same as the chained rubber bands and pebbles.

I'm no fan of steel and tubes but if they are striking this far out and with regularity then it's viable and worthwhile. I do find it interesting to see the different slingshots and methods from all around the world. After all my catapults are a hybrid of Traveller and Mexican models themselves.

Finally, Danny I am an "aimer" too. I never could hit anything instinctively.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Yes I believe there has to be some correlation between the thin multiple tubing and smaller steel round balls. I believe this is the same as the chained rubber bands and pebbles.
> 
> I'm no fan of steel and tubes but if they are striking this far out and with regularity then it's viable and worthwhile. I do find it interesting to see the different slingshots and methods from all around the world. After all my catapults are a hybrid of Traveller and Mexican models themselves.
> 
> Finally, Danny I am an "aimer" too. I never could hit anything instinctively.


Yeah,aimer has the advantage that will still keep stable shooting accuracy if you do not practise shooting for several weeks,but instinctive shooting will not keep the accuracy anymore after a couple of weeks without practice.

but instinctive shooting also have its" adavantage,it can hit the moving animals in the wild  for many times,aimer does not work very well.

Generally speaking,both shooting skills depend on shooters.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't believe Chinese tubes, even multiple tubes are more efficient or accurate than flatbands. However, danny and his countrymen have shown that they are fast enough and consistent enough to be very accurate at distance when practiced.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey I saw online somewhere else there was a ban on slingshot sales in China now. I'll apologise in advance for horrible thread hijacking here but as we have Danny and ZDP both watching this one can you two please give us some insight here? Is this just rumor or fact? I really do not like the Chinese government though I have no problem with the ordinary people and if there were to take this away it would be a new low, though I am certain it would be ignored to a large extent. So, what gives?


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Danny is correct about instinctive shooting requiring practice to stay highly accurate, as an instinctive shooter I find that if I slack on practice for a few days my accuracy is not as consistent. 
If I practice daily I rarely miss, but if I slack in my practice things are not the same and it hurts me for hunting.

Danny the reason for my fascination in the Dankung shooters that they strictly use steel balls for hunting and I almost never hear of their use of lead balls.

My question to you is do you ever use larger sizes of steel balls for hunting such as 12 mm or 14 mm and do these sizes affect the Dankung Shooting formula?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Nico said:


> Danny is correct about instinctive shooting requiring practice to stay highly accurate, as an instinctive shooter I find that if I slack on practice for a few days my accuracy is not as consistent.
> If I practice daily I rarely miss, but if I slack in my practice things are not the same and it hurts me for hunting.
> 
> Danny the reason for my fascination in the Dankung shooters that they strictly use steel balls for hunting and I almost never hear of their use of lead balls.
> ...


normally many shooters seldom use 12 or 14mm steel ball due to costs,plus can not take as many as possible when you hunt outside if u take bigger size balls,for example,soldiers prefer to take small size bullets as many as possible when they fight in wild.as to use steel or lead ball,chinese shooters like steel balls,cz lead ball has toxic which is harmful for the health and environment pollution,moreover including costs factor.


----------



## laobinglaogou (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are interested in can log in www.youku.com, search: dangong
Can see many excellent hunter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I always enjot your videos Danny. Thank you.


----------

